# Happy 4th of July



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Today is a very special day here-not only is it the 4th but two years ago today I adopted Mr Roman-he came into HRI in March of 2007 and as his foster mom I was the one to find him a home-little did I know that he had found his home the day he came into my house & my heart. It took me a little longer to come to the understanding that he was not leaving-Miss Paige kept trying to find him a home but she finally gave up the hunt and agreed with me that Roman (aka Romeo) could stay. He has been a "work in progress" but he truly is a great little dog-he is still timid and not sure of most people. But loves to give Rommy kisses-he hangs back till the girls get enough attention then he is more than glad to get snuggles. He still does not like to be picked up-will only lay on your lap for a very short time-but we make progress each day.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy 2nd Anniversary in your new home Mr. Roman! Hugs to you Pat for rescuing him and bringing him into your home! We wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy 4th of July and happy 2nd anniversary Mr. Roman.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Happy Anniversary! I have two rescues and Miss Paige was their first savior! We are so glad we decided on rescue and it seems you are also! Amazing how these little dogs worm their way right into our hearts.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Mr Roman truly understands independence day*

hmmm. Maybe he will even win the quilt this year!

He is lucky to have such a fine hu-mom!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Happy Anniversary.


----------

